# Only a matter of hours now...



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Well here I was today fretting that our last girl due was going to be due to pop the day we're set for heavy rain and freezing temps. I jinxed myself saying she'd choose that day instead of cross her legs and wait a while 

She's been in early labor since about 5 I would think, her ligaments were juuuuust disappeared by then. If she follows the 6-12 hour rule, should see action around 3 AM.... Or somewhere near 6-8. Kind of hoping for the later, that way the sun will be coming up and it'll be warming some outside. This is a first timer so she's been pacing all over the place gabbing her head off because what are these cramps, what is happening to her body...?!?!

She's got a small baby belly. I always worry myself sick (am nauseous right now!) thinking of all the worst case scenarios. My last one that had a single kid needed SO much work, had to pop a bone out of place that kid was so gosh-darn knotted up. He wasn't big, just twisted! She was shocky after that and there was no way she was going to take the kid, so he ended up being a bottle kid...

Really hoping that's not the case here. Crossing my fingers and praying hard for two healthy little boy/girl twins... We'll be keeping one of either gender either way!!

Please send good thoughts our way. This is the last girl of the year to kid for me. I want to end it on a good note!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

So exciting! Hope everything goes well! Make sure to post pics! 

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

good luck. sending good kidding vibes your way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too, happy Kidding


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

The good vibes worked! And boy howdy did they! 

So I chanced a pit stop in the house around 1 AM, like you do, and I heard some screaming outside. I thought, 'Well, she's been talking all day, it's probably nothing...'

I come out and find the first wet kid on the ground.

I got him cleaned up in time to catch the other one. She had NO problems giving birth  And she was a fantastic momma, the kids were great despite the cold weather. We wrapped our kidding pens in tarps so they stayed really cozy.

Two bucklings!










and










The kids are out of NC Promisedland RC Salvatore *S / Proctor Hill farm CG Bacanora. So proud of them, even if one isn't a girl and they don't have spots!  The hard part now is figuring out which one to keep.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Precious! Just precious!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

They are adorable! 

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whew, congrats on your two new cuties!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Too cute!! Congrats, and I'm so glad there were no complications!!!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

They are beauties! I want one!!! Lol...I don't know if I'm cut out to breed goats...I want everyone I see and waiting on my girl to kid is killing me. Congrats on your boys.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

awwwwww cute. congrats


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cute!!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!! Very pretty boys you got there!!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Very handsome!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww too cute! Congrats!


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What cuties! I love their coloring and little faces.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Glad all went well, they are cuties.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Sweet little boys! Congrats! So happy the new momma handled things so well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Darling! Congrats!


----------

